# Any work for foreign Librarians?



## Lparsons7641 (Jul 25, 2013)

A little background on me, I am 25, will finish grad school in a few months. Then hopefully off to teach ESL for a year.

I will have my degree in Library + Information Science. Most of my experience (not really planned, it just kind of happened) in the field is in health oriented aspects (A hospital, a document delivery company, and an alcohol studies institute)

Are library jobs available in Australia? I know the market in the US is horrid, as well as pay. It just isn't something that looks to have any chance of growth here.

(I have other reasons for wanting to go abroad to another English-speaking country..........longer story I'm sure some can guess at some reasons) But would I even have a shot in say 5-10 years once I can save money and get a better resume?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Lparsons7641 said:


> A little background on me, I am 25, will finish grad school in a few months. Then hopefully off to teach ESL for a year.
> I will have my degree in Library + Information Science. Most of my experience (not really planned, it just kind of happened) in the field is in health oriented aspects (A hospital, a document delivery company, and an alcohol studies institute)
> Are library jobs available in Australia? I know the market in the US is horrid, as well as pay. It just isn't something that looks to have any chance of growth here.
> (I have other reasons for wanting to go abroad to another English-speaking country..........longer story I'm sure some can guess at some reasons) But would I even have a shot in say 5-10 years once I can save money and get a better resume?


Hey,
Don't feel down....there is some hope!.....

While librarian jobs are shrinking there are plenty of other work you can do with you qualifications....

You have been trained in sorting huge amounts of information and getting a logical system working to access that information...yes?

Think outside the box....or library....

Many larger businesses have huge amounts of information that needs sorting on a daily basis....your skills are useful with this.

Try the major stock market firms and larger businesses.....offer sub contract services so you can really make a living - rather than a wage.

Hope this helps.....


----------

